# When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appears..



## Darkray (Jul 26, 2008)

*When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appears..*

Hey there Guys!
I have searched the Web, and the Forums. So now i'm posting to see if anyone of you guys can help me.

My Problem is that, when i start Uploading anyfile, with an FTP client to a server, ICQ peer to peer, or simply on Rapidshare. My Internet Disconnects me, and it says that my Network cable is unplugged.

All other PC's on the network who accsess the Router work fine. So it must be some setting or error, or problem on this PC ....

As you also can see, i have no problem with my Internet ... I can download no problem. I can surf all day, no problem. Only when i Upload anything, my PC disconnects.

It takes about a minute or two to reconnect i.e. get me the connection again.

So this is my last resort as i have never had anything like this, and dont even know where to start!

Hope you guys can help!
Any info i should post. Please tell me and will be more then willing 




Thank you

Chris


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Try booting in *Safe Mode with Networking* and see if you can connect that way.


----------



## Darkray (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Hey johnwill, 
thanks for the reply.

I tried to upload in Safe Mode w/ Networking. 
I uploaded a test file to the Server, and i still timed out, and reconnected.
So it still happens when in safe mode.


Anything else i could do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Top suspect now would be either the network drivers or a bad NIC.


----------



## Darkray (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Well i have an onboard Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabite Ethernet NIC.
and i have been using these drivers since ... well ever.
And i never had a problem with them.
And its pretty hard to find this driver on Download anyway... Any suggestions, or sites where i can download the driver?

Or would a reinstall do the trick? (I.e. same drivers)


----------



## Darkray (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Alright..

I got all my drivers upto date ...
How every i still get the Discons, when uploading ... anyone got anything here?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Replace the NIC?


----------



## Darkray (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

So you mean buy a new Network card?!
It's an Onboard Card. i.e it's integrated with my Motherboard.
And my motherboard is pretty new .. about a year ... so i dont see how that could have broken since then etc.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Well, I'm not sure where you go from here. :smile:

You could boot with a Linux live boot CD and see if uploads work with Windows out of the picture. That would eliminate Windows issues.


----------



## larsdennert (Dec 16, 2009)

*Re: When Uploading -> Internet Disconnects and "Network Cable Unplugged" bubble appea*

Same adapter with same problem. Are you running Vista? try this from an Admin cmd prompt:

netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled

Otherwise I'll be putting a second adapter in and trying that.


----------

